# GTG - Genetic Technologies



## seaurchin (9 June 2005)

*genetics..GTG price action positive?*

I was looking for a recovery stock that been punished over past months.
Well the down trending GTG on daily price action since last 2days has improved with higher Volume and comapnies announcement is quite good in my opinion.
I looked back @ 5year chart and noted some strong rises with gains of 100% in under 3weeks..the rallies come and go and this could be next rally coming .
60cents could be fair target of course this is high risk play and nothing may come of this share price action i noticed..but the punt is there for anyone else looking??cheers....just my views of a battered stock.


----------



## serp (9 June 2005)

*Re: genetics..GTG price action positive?*

Looks like is just levelling out to me. Still I hope it gains for the people hat hold it.


----------



## seaurchin (26 July 2005)

*genetics..gtg price action positive?*

I've been watching this one and it's having sudden small interest.
Appears very low level and could rise soon. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## RichKid (26 July 2005)

*Re: genetics..gtg price action positive?*

Seaurchin,

Please do not ramp or you may be banned from posting. There are at least four other threads where you have mentioned your 'pet' stocks in suspect posts. If you were going to ramp you could at least have posted in one of the previous threads.

Please read the forum code of conduct (link at foot of each page) immediately and seriously consider the possibility of being banned. Joe doesn't do it often but he does do it and I support him when he does. I've also noticed that during your visits to ASF that you sometimes tip your pet stocks in throwaway lines in posts which relate to completely different topics.
I also note that you often stop by when you need help with a particular issue- people are very helpful to you so the least you can do is observe the code of conduct and posting guidelines.

(Joe has merged some of the other threads now but we shouldn't have to be tidying things up all the time, especially when it's an attempt at ramping).


----------



## seaurchin (27 July 2005)

*Re: genetics..GTG price action positive?*

Richkid...to my surprise you say that i ramp...clearly its my opinion on direction of a stock i may hold or consider buying.''Not ramping ''
Also if you noted how my past performance on selection of stocks and sound advice that i have forwarded to this forum ...you should be able to have made profits as well...Yes, I know theres much to learn everyday there something new to learn about stocks and options...That is why i ask for help
but I also use my own experience being 10 years trading.
Even ...Doctors and other professional people ask for help or second opinions.

rich kid ....I believe my input could actually have influence on peoples decision and I take my trading seriously and often make the right call.

cheers ...


----------



## Joe Blow (27 July 2005)

*Re: genetics..GTG price action positive?*



			
				seaurchin said:
			
		

> Richkid...to my surprise you say that i ramp...clearly its my opinion on direction of a stock i may hold or consider buying.''Not ramping ''
> Also if you noted how my past performance on selection of stocks and sound advice that i have forwarded to this forum ...you should be able to have made profits as well...Yes, I know theres much to learn everyday there something new to learn about stocks and options...That is why i ask for help
> but I also use my own experience being 10 years trading.
> Even ...Doctors and other professional people ask for help or second opinions.
> ...




seaurchin,

RK is just doing his job as a moderator (very well I might add) and is simply enforcing the rules here at ASF, which you had broken by starting two different threads on the same stock... incidentally with the exact same title. Perhaps you just need to use the search function to find your old threads? Anyway, just be aware of it in the future.

One general thread per stock and only add a new post to the thread when you have something of value to add. Multiple threads on a stock are allowed if the topic of discussion is very specific and would be out of place in a more general thread.

To review the rules click the link to the ASF Code of Conduct at the bottom of the page.


----------



## seaurchin (27 July 2005)

*Re: genetics..GTG price action positive?*

ok ...my apology for not using same thread and causing a problem here.
cheers


----------



## Purple XS2 (29 December 2009)

Boy, life can be ugly in the test-tube jungle.

I've been having a look at this genetic tech company, and there's a scintillating and succinct overview of this company's troubles in  (download PDF from) Biotech Daily.

Basically a new management team trying to make a profit despite the nefarious history and lingering presence of past principals - if they don't make $ in the test-tubes, they could always try their hands at a reality TV show :

But seriously, one could suggest this is an undervalued stock with good prospects - suits the appetite of hyenas like me.

Not holding, but watching, circling ...


----------



## So_Cynical (29 December 2009)

I've been watching GTG for years, well since my ex wife gave them $300 bucks (from memory) for a DNA test and i found our that at the time they were only 1 of 2 labs approved by the Govt to do DNA testing.

I figured with the natural growth of DNA testing that this little business would eventually do ok...well im still waiting for eventually to come round...i don't own and never have but i do watch and see great potential.

Thanks for the interesting read Purple XS2


----------



## lionfish (30 December 2009)

Avoid for me on this one...

Just reading two years of previous ASX releases makes for a scary read.  

We all invest to find the gems in the rubble. But when you buy rubble, you often buy just that...

How long till Jacobson sacks the next CEO?
How long will the company's cash last? 
When was the last non-coding license? No licensing fees means the gap between operations and revenue will not be bridged easily.
Purchasing emerging tests from overseas is speculative, at best.


----------



## edurden (22 January 2011)

Did any of you guys buy in?

Positive media attention, successful court cases and predictions of more to come...price has spiked, has the boat sailed though?


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 January 2011)

edurden said:


> Did any of you guys buy in?




I had a few throughout last year, but had to clear some stocks, and this one's time was up. Bottom drawer just not big enough to hold, regrettably.



> Positive media attention, successful court cases and predictions of more to come...price has spiked, has the boat sailed though?




Decks have been cleared for a proper attempt at making $. I'll watch for a re-entry, assuming the hoo-hah settles lower. From my observation, biotechs have this amusing habit of seriously sagging after a promising spurt (recent case in point: CDY), so there's a possibility that there will be opportunities much lower than current SP (stands at $0.115 at present, down from recent spike of $0.155).

On the other hand, it could be all upwards from here. Anything's possible.


----------



## Market Depth (23 January 2011)

Didn't realise there was a thread on GTG on ASF

I'm much the same as So Cynical, been watching this one for probably 20 years. It's one of my 'Pet' stocks that I P&F chart everyday, by hand. I've never traded it, I don't think I ever will An unpredictable 'Rocket' is GTG. It just amuses me


----------



## 6figures (2 May 2011)

anyone know why this stock has been making a run for it in the past week?

seems like its in a good position..


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 July 2011)

6figures said:


> anyone know why this stock has been making a run for it in the past week? ...




Had a big run for longer than a week: last 12 month chart is a corker:







The sting in the tale is a capital raising announced after a suspenseful ...errr... suspension, being an institutional placement for 0.195 - obviously disappointing for those who jumped in @ high 0.020s - low 0.030s.

So I jumped in again: low 0.020's seemed about right. 
This time I'll try to hold for a while.


----------



## Purple XS2 (10 August 2011)

*GTG* been yo-yo-ing with the market(s) - it's dual listed on NASDAQ, and gives a view of the next day's support and/or weakness (USD $10.30 plateau parallels the 0.33 cent high - refer my ASX chart previous post):







(Chart snapped from Yahoo finance)

Currently trading under $0.17 on the ASX, which is a little surprising given the nature of the yo-yo recently, so I'm optimistic that volatility will settle over the next few days, and we'll see where longer term support holds.

I'm still working on the theory that the recent $0.195 placement was a discount...


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 May 2012)

The SP hasn't cracked 0.195 yet, but the NASDAQ loves it so much that any more positive leads will push this further than its spectacular gains of the last few days:





If anything, the local ASX has been more subdued than the dual-listed 'GENE' on NASDAQ.

Discl: I hold


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 November 2012)

Somewhere there's a quotable quote (Karl Marx, on the ascent of Napoleon III ?) "History repeats, the first time is tragedy, the second is farce".

3 years ago I posted a link to an article giving a summary of Genetic's history, a woeful tale of founder & major shareholder who wants to share his cake (ie, as a publicly listed and traded company) and eat it too.

So it could be that now it's happened all over again. My understanding is that the recent AGM (disclaimer: I wasn't there), the major shareholder voted down some re-appointments, and other board members resigned ...

Major hit for the SP today, down some 23%. This time at least the company is more mature in its revenue stream, but disfunctional leadership is foremost in the market's assessment of value at present.

Discl: holding
Discl: not happy, Jan


----------



## greggles (21 December 2017)

Some interesting goings on over at GTG at the moment. A group of activist shareholders representing 5.5% of the issued capital have issued a notice to the current board requiring them to convene a shareholders meeting in an attempt to spill the current board, replacing them with new Directors.

From what I can gather the current board are not very popular with a lot of the  shareholders. A stagnating share price and lack of progress appears to be causing a lot of frustration.

Share price is up 66.67% so far today to 1.5c. Volume is about 34,000,000 shares. The possibility of a spill seems to be motivating some buying. Will be interesting to see what happens here.


----------



## Purple XS2 (27 December 2017)

I hold a small pacel. Bought in some months ago at $0.012, which is about where it's back to now (retracing from the 0.015 spike, as above), so I'm glad I resisted the urge to bail out at 0.008.
Just got my notice of GM in the mail. I'm voting for change.


----------



## greggles (30 January 2018)

Trading halt for Genetic Technologies until after the General Meeting of Shareholders scheduled to take place at 10:00am AEDT tomorrow. Two directors, Dr Malcolm R. Brandon and Mr Grahame Leonard, have also resigned today. Things are getting ugly. It looks like change is in the wind for GTG.


----------



## greggles (6 March 2018)

An update on GTG. 

At the general meeting of shareholders held on 31 January, the existing board was ousted as expected and three new directors were appointed. Later that same day, the company requested a voluntary suspension "pending an announcement of a proposed capital raising and strategic alliance."

CEO Eutillio Buccilli resigned on 6 February and Dr Paul Kasian was appointed acting CEO while the company undertook a search for a new permanent CEO.

On 15 February Genetic Technologies announced the details of a strategic alliance with Blockchain Global Limited and a capital raising. To secure additional working capital, the Company mandated Lodge Corporate Pty Ltd to assist in a proposed private placement of up to 324.7 million new GTG fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of 1.4c per share.

Today the company announced a strategic alliance with Omix Ventures Private Limited, the operator of Project Shivom, which plans to accumulate and create the world's largest sequenced genetic database.

What has happened to the GTG share price in the intervening five weeks? It has gone absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Cam019 (17 July 2018)

Catalyst


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

Cam019 said:


> Catalyst
> 
> View attachment 88410




Its a few months ago @Cam019  but GTG up 27% to 0.014 today off the back of an Investor Presentation release


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

Up 57.14% so far today to .011

*Genetic Technologies launches two new early-warning cancer detection tests*
_
Genetic risk assessment company Genetic Technologies (ASX: GTG) has unveiled two new ground-breaking cancer risk assessment tests for both colorectal and breast cancer.


Branded as “GeneType for Colorectal Cancer” and “GeneType for Breast Cancer” the two tests combine information from genetic markers called “single nucleotide polymorphisms” to assess how people’s genetic make-up affects their risk of developing various diseases.


GeneType for Colorectal Cancer is a test that can determine a patient’s risk of developing colorectal cancer over a period of time. The test considers patients’ age, family history and a series of genetic markers to provide a more accurate assessment of colorectal cancer risk. More..._


----------



## frugal.rock (10 June 2020)

Have had this one on a buy watchlist for a while now, but I am only just starting  to get interested...
any current TA @barney ?
I believe the bank of new York melon heads own 70% or so of this one.
Feeling like it's due for a "cycle" perhaps.... or is it another "festering canker" as @peter2 might describe it?

F.Rock


----------



## barney (10 June 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> any current TA @barney ?
> I believe the bank of new York melon heads own 70% or so of this one...or is it another "festering canker"




Lol ... "Festering Canker" indeed! 

Quick look at it .... First impression; It scares me (see, I'm scared)

Why am I scared? (I'm glad you asked)

BNYMC do own 63.26%.  If I have calculated correctly, that means the total shares on issue is over seven and a half billion (that's not a typo)

So Approx.  *7,544,377,001*  (I'm scared again!)

As per chart mumblings ... It is a punt, but of course, anything involved in the medical world can go exponential at the drop of a hat.

Personally, if I liked the Co. I might put a lazy $1K on it that I was prepared to lose and hope for a miracle 20 bagger somewhere down the track .... then i'd buy my wife a new kitchen

PS If the Stock bombs, i would conveniently forget to tell my wife anything


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2020)

as commented elsewhere (alonso)
_"I don't think I've ever seen an ASX query or the response to it like this.
A deep sea fishing expedition and who knows what they'll catch"
_
GTG up 100% on Friday and holding today


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> as commented elsewhere (alonso)
> _"I don't think I've ever seen an ASX query or the response to it like this.
> A deep sea fishing expedition and who knows what they'll catch"
> _
> GTG up 100% on Friday and holding today



This is an amusing thread. How many Billion shares are now on issue. Some fund needed a catchup today after the US Depositries were issued adding another 600 Million shares to the pot. 

It is pointless doing a chart. I read the prospectus for the most recent US Gulls ( the ones who elected the Orange Fool as President ). I said to myself if it mentions gene exploration of humans re propensity for catching Covid 19 I'll post to this thread. 

It DID. 

Lets see the Mellons offload billions of shares to hipsters stuck at home reading financial tip sheets.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (21 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This is an amusing thread. How many Billion shares are now on issue.




Only 7.5 billion, so the latest issue was hardly noticed.

Mind you, it is nowhere near the gold star winner, UUV with 792 billion and issuing another 1.5 billion.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 July 2020)

atm. A good buy sell spread.

Buy 0.2 Billion   Sell 0.12 Billion

At least buyers won't miss out on scrip.

One would need a big bottom drawer in which to store them for the long term.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (2 October 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets see the Mellons offload billions of shares to hipsters stuck at home reading financial tip sheets.



Mellon's holding firm...
For a punt, am now holding a small portion. Hoping on a popping FC at some stage... (when a bank owns around 75%, surely something will give sooner or later, a dart is thrun....)


----------

